# V6 supercharger script and ROM toolbox....



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I absolutely love these apps and use them on every ROM to customize it to my liking. Anybody else use either one? (don't see any references to them in thunderbolt.forums)

They are especially useful on roms that aren't modified from stock to much, like leaks, etc....
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> I absolutely love these apps and use them on every ROM to customize it to my liking. Anybody else use either one? (don't see any references to them in thunderbolt.forums)
> 
> They are especially useful on roms that aren't modified from stock to much, like leaks, etc....
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I use v6 supercharger on quite a few roms. I own rom toolbox pro, but I don't use it as often as I used to because I have learned quite a bit about how to do my own mods since buying it. Rom toolbox is one of the best featured root apps anywhere, and I'm glad to have supported jrummy16 by going pro. I agree about supercharger and rom toolbox being most effective on stock, as most custom roms have already been tweaked for better performance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

Is V6 supercharger still in the play store? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it for ASOP Roms or sense ROM ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mattamous said:


> Is V6 supercharger still in the play store? I can't seem to find it.


No. It's a custom script. Search xda for v6 supercharger by zeppelinrox. The OP of the thread tells you all you need to know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Is it for ASOP Roms or sense ROM ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


For all android roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

